# Honda Snowblower High Chute Crank and Tall Handlebar Kits - (Truckee, CA)



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

No affiliation. From ad:

"THIS KIT MAKES YOUR HONDA MUCH EASIER TO USE.

High Chute Crank Handle Kit moves the chute rotation handle on your Honda snow blower from below the handlebars by your knees, to above the handlebars at a ergonomically comfortable height. This is WAY better than the stock Honda setup. Simple bolt on kit. All hardware and assembly instructions included. $60.

Also available, are high handlebar with clutch lever kits that add a second set of handlebars almost six inches higher than the Honda bars, yet allow you to use the original bars as well. This is another great ergonomic modification and is especially useful if you're over about 5'9". Some drilling required on these handle extensions and clutch lever kit. All hardware (grade 5 throughout), pre-installed quality grips, and instructions included. $110.
Both kits for $165.

Contact: Bob (530) 587-7558
Designed and fabricated in Truckee. No text please." 

https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/for/5366730787.html


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

This ad shows up on my local CG every year as well. I dont care much for the hand grip relocation but the crank relocation has me intrigued as I want to do something similar down the road to my HS'.


----------



## Paul463 (Nov 4, 2014)

JnC said:


> This ad shows up on my local CG every year as well. I dont care much for the hand grip relocation but the crank relocation has me intrigued as I want to do something similar down the road to my HS'.


Yep, the handle location looks awkward, but I did the crank mod to mine and it was well worth the effort.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/76385-made-modification-hs1132.html


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Paul463 said:


> Yep, the handle location looks awkward, but I did the crank mod to mine and it was well worth the effort.
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/76385-made-modification-hs1132.html


Paul, great work, in the off season I need to tackle this mod as well.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Bob retired. I spoke with him today. he is giving me all the paperwork and plans for these modifications and I am going to make them available to members of our 
Facebook group HONDA SNOWBLOWER ENTHUSIASTS. 

these kits are great for taller operators. I have a machine with just the chute crank mod and it works well.


----------



## sonmorkm (Mar 28, 2020)

*honda extensions*



orangputeh said:


> Bob retired. I spoke with him today. he is giving me all the paperwork and plans for these modifications and I am going to make them available to members of our
> Facebook group HONDA SNOWBLOWER ENTHUSIASTS.
> 
> these kits are great for taller operators. I have a machine with just the chute crank mod and it works well.


hi i have an older 1132 honda do you sell extension kits


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I don't sell the extension kits but do have the blue prints so you can fab your own from Bob. They are on our FB group mentioned above. You can also install 2 inch risers between the upper/lower bars without changing out cables.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> but do have the blue prints so you can fab your own


Will be added to the Repository Sticky.


----------



## Rangercurt (Jan 23, 2021)

Do you still make this kit for the handlebars? I’m very interested since I’m tall (6’-6”).



E350 said:


> No affiliation. From ad:
> 
> "THIS KIT MAKES YOUR HONDA MUCH EASIER TO USE.
> 
> ...


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF rangercurt
that post was made jan 12 2016 from a ad that was found, you might want to try phoning the 530 area code number quoted as the link is no longer found 
wish you luck


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Rangercurt said:


> Do you still make this kit for the handlebars? I’m very interested since I’m tall (6’-6”).


No, but the plans are in the repository here... Have fun!








Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


Honda Snow Blower Model Number Decoding: Example: HSS1332ACTD/A HS = Honda Snow Blower S = Small Frame (some say Steering) 13 = Nominal Gross HP (5=GX140, 6=GX160, 7=GX200, 8=GX240, 9=GX270, 11=GX340, 13=GX390) 32 = Clearing Width (inches = 22, 24, 28, 32, 36 or centimeters = 55, 60, 70, 80...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Has anyone don’t this mod for a Yamaha?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

bumping up for interested Honda snowblower owners.

post #11 has the link for tabora's Honda Snowblower Information Repository. Also in files section of my face book group for Honda Snowblower Enthusiasts

Both places contain the blueprints for these extensions. Bob the inventor gave these plans to the world for free. He used to sell hundreds of these kits worldwide
but went to other challenges. It was neat meeting this amazing guy.


----------



## bbrooksenterprises (2 mo ago)

I have these kits. Check my sig for contact info.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> Bob retired. I spoke with him today. he is giving me all the paperwork and plans for these modifications and I am going to make them available to members of our
> Facebook group HONDA SNOWBLOWER ENTHUSIASTS.
> 
> these kits are great for taller operators. I have a machine with just the chute crank mod and it works well.


One of our members ( post #14 for contact info ) has about 10 sets left and as soon as they are sold he will not be making anymore. He started his own consulting firm and with a young family he has no time.

These can be a game changer for you tall guys over 6 feet tall ( With the HS models only )


----------

